# Trainer in the Florida Panhandle?



## Renek (Aug 30, 2013)

Looking for a trainer in the Fort Walton/Destin/Niceville/Navarre/Eglin/Hurlburt area. 

So Calvin is rounding the corner on 5 months and I'd like to find a trainer to start more advanced work with. My puppy trainer did fine for basics and learning to "speak dog", getting through all the puppy stuff (sit, down, stay, etc), but she is definitely not going to be the one for any sort of advanced work. 

I've looked for a Schutzhund trainer or club around here and haven't been able to find one. At the very least I want to do basic protection work. Anyone worked with reputable people in the area?


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

PM sent.

 Kat


----------

